# Deanna's 75-gallon betta sorority log



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I started putting the plants in today, and I began with trying to fashion a "tree" from driftwood and java moss. It didn't come out too bad!

I discovered quickly that I had very seriously overbought plants, but the result, at least for now (I hope so desperately that I can keep these plants alive) is that I get to start out with a gorgeous tank, and I will be utterly shocked if I have any problems with cycle, given all these plants!

Here's a view from the front, too. (Forgive the cloudiness and glare in all these.)

What do you think so far?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, it is gorgeous. The "tree" looks almost otherwordly in the first picture.


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

Such an awesome tank! I love the forest of plants 

Is it just me, or in the last picture does it look like Rafiki holding Simba on pride rock like in lion king? xD I'm wierd like that, ok!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks awesome! I can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice.

What's that stuff in the back left corner?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

The plant in the back left is roseafolia!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool! I like it. Maybe I'll get some for my tank someday.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here it is with the lights on! Still waiting for a filter part to be delivered....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh is a 75?!?! Wow, it looks great Deanna! I'm really excited to see how this will progress and I love how you placed the rocks in the end, looks very wonderful!!!

And that is so not too many plants, too me you should have more! haha but it looks so great and can't wait to see it grown in a little more!!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks great! 

When you have clippings of the rosefolia and tiger lotus?, let me know. I'd love to have some for our tanks. Maybe I have some kinds of plants you don't have yet, to exchange clippings.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I broke down and moved my original girls over to the 75 today because I changed the water in their 20 long and mudded it up (yet again). I knew, with this tank, to put down at least an inch of sand cap, and hopefully that will fix the problem.

Anyway, these are my original 17 "Mother's Day Sorority" girls. I don't have pics of all of them, because some chose to instantly hide at the back behind the plants, and 75 gallons is a big amount of space in which to track down a tiny betta who prefers to hide! But here are pics of some of the ones who like to stay at the front. I'm hugely pleased with the lighting on this tank and hope it works well for the plants as well as for showing off my betta girls.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

so pretty!!! I love the one with the yellow edges on her fins, and the one that has random brown and blue scales, and the second-to-last one! Oh and I'd never seen a female DT before! But they're all very pretty! Where did you get them?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got them all off of Aquabid. All but the doubletail were from the American transhipper Hopdiggity, who sells imports from GreatBetta. The doubletail was from Thai seller EmmyGolf.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going to go ahead and add the new girls today. I know it's a bit soon, but they all seem very healthy, and it is really hard for me to see them in these jars. Here are a few shots as they float to acclimate. (Four more didn't have room for their jars in the tank and will have to go in a bit.)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow Deanna, this is simply beautiful! I'm really digging the aquascape you've got going!!

Love that little black CT and yes the girl with the yellow edging to her fins! And then the spotty DS blue girl with red fins! She looks like my girl Lady :-D beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, Lil! I have to confess that the wild mass of plants in the middle is just extra plants that are floating there until I can find homes for them.  (I haven't decided whether to plant them in a spare tank or do an RAOK.)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, I'm partial to the "jungle" look so I think it looks fantastic just like that XD haha I'm sure some need to be rooted at some point though. Do your boy's have lots of plants too? I assume so, or you'd probably put them in there huh? lol nevermind me!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

How many girls do you have in there, counting the new ones?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

With all the girls together I'll be up to 28 of them, and four little Sterbai cory cats.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This little gold girl I got has gorgeous form.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This girl has a pretty pattern.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

A look all together and another close-up....


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:O I am in love with this tank! Ugh I'm drooling lol.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

My longest-tailed girl...


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got a better picture today of my new butterfly female. I know her anal fin is too long for show standards, but she looks gorgeous in the sorority.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Love it! I've been looking for a rock to set it up in a similar fashion as yours but haven't really been able to find anything. Your bettas are so pretty, I love the double tail.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

We have tons of that rock on our property--it's called Pennsylvania bluestone. I wonder if it could go in a priority box and get mailed by size instead of weight? If so, I'd be happy to find you a piece or two if you wanted to pay shipping...


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

Wow, drooling is right....Those last couple of girls are amazing! That tank looks fantastic! I think my favorite is the light blue butterfly!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

ooooo, ahhhh! Wow nice tank! The post office has a box that cost $9.95 to mail regardless of what's in it. It just has to fit. I bet you will need a whole lot of tape.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

So prettiful :shock: I don't think there's a person on this forumn who can resist drooling over your tank.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much.  I still don't have it completely arranged yet (I still have some extra plants that a friend wants to get but that are floating for now), but it's getting there!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are a few pics from today.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This little beastie bit my elbow as I was planting this afternoon!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha, she's so cute.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

She's adorable ^-^


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing tank! It's gorgeous and I love how it turned out. 

Also, quick question, are all those girls AB bettas? Cuz they look like they could be. lol


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! And yeah, they are.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, just checking! How do you have enough money for all of them?  I can only buy plants from AB. xD


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought I would post some pictures of some of my pretty girls!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Gooorrrrgeous! I love the black and orange one, she's like a tiger!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, Viva! I'm wondering if the form on that girl is good enough to breed her....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Love them all! Not too many nipped fins either! That's great!!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I rarely see them fight! I think I've been really lucky so far.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's really awesome, I'm sure it's because you have enough girls in there that they really just don't care and of course with enough plants to break up the scene a bit helps too! That's fantastic though :-D


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I love all of them! The orange/black fancy is my favorite though.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I finally cleared out the excess plants I had floating and put them in a 20 long tonight. I was so used to seeing them that I forgot how many there were! The tank looks somewhat bare without them, but I am hoping it will fill in well.  My poor girls are a bit confused with all thosefloating hiding spots gone, though!

I put in a UV sterilizer today because I don't want the algae problems I developed in my 20 long, and I worry I might get them because I slightly overfeed--it seems like it keeps the aggression down among the girls if there's plenty of food to go around. I don't like the look of the sterilizer back there, but I'm anxious to see how well it works.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

More pics of my pretty girls!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugg, I am in LOVE with that copper mustard! she's so beautiful! Well they all are lol but I like her especially :-D


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, those first two I posted are actually different fish! One was advertised as a "chocolate," and I don't remember what the other was advertised as. They look very similar, though, but one is a bit more dragony than the other.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought so! But I wasn't quite sure if it was trick photography or not, either way it's the second one I'm more in love with since she has a "true" Mustard Gas pattern although copper ^_^ but the first is quite lovely as well!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I am thinking that I will bid on a handsome pineapple today that those girls will apparently go well with.  This one here: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373659115


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy Finnage! lol his color is absolutely beautiful though!!


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

Do you buy mostly fish from Thailand or do you have some from American breeders?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

All of mine are from Thailand so far.


----------

